# Missing New command from context menu and explorer file menu



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hello everbody

I know that this question has been asked and answered before and I have followed all the advice given back in May including Rollin Rogs registry fix.

Unfortunately nothing seems to work, all of the information is in the registry but the new command stubbornly refuses to re-appear. I am running Windows 98SE with the latest updates. It all seems to go back to when I installed an updated graphics driver.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanking you in advance.

Jon


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Try Newfix, it has worked for people in the past:

http://www.geocities.com/plansdowne_ca/


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Dr20 thankyou for that unfortunatly it made no difference


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

You can try installing Microsoft's Tweak UI if you don't have it already. There will normally be a "New" tab on it that will allow you to control what is displayed. Its installation might repair your registry.

http://www.microsoft.com/ntworkstation/downloads/PowerToys/Networking/NTTweakUI.asp


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi again dr20 Ive installed tweak ui and there is a new tab on there which is full of all the types of docs etc I used to be able to create.

Unfortunately this still hasn't helped me. there is still no New option on either the windows explorer file menu, or on the right-click context menu.

I'm confused :-(


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

The only thing I've been able to find from Microsoft pertaining to the "New" command is this article:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;180257

Was this the fix you received in May? If not check to see that the following Registry key:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\New\ (Default)

has as its default value on the right pane this number:

{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}

With Tweak UI try removing all the entries listed in the New tab, hit apply then put them back again, maybe that will reset the registry.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try using the registry replacement mentioned here:

http://forums.techguy.org/t239326&highlight=missing.html


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Elvandil, already tried it no change but thanks anyway.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Let's pursue this a little. With the registry repaired, there is really little else that could be wrong.

Did you successfully make the reg file and merge it with your registry?

This is the key that is usually deleted by tweakers that remove the New menu:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\New

(Default):REG_SZ:{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}

Is this key present?


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes I did Elvandil would you like me to post a copy of my HKCR/Directory branch


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sure. Let's take a look.

I'm not on 98 or ME right now, but try searching your registry for this CLSID to be sure it didn't get removed. Do you use a registry cleaner?

D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll post it, and hopefully it will help to explain the problem

================================================================
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory]
@="File Folder"
"EditFlags"=hex:d2,01,00,00
"AlwaysShowExt"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\NvCplDesktopContext]
@="{A70C977A-BF00-412C-90B7-034C51DA2439}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\00nView]
@="{1E9B04FB-F9E5-4718-997B-B8DA88302A48}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\New]
@="{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\NSFTPCH]
@="{49707377-6974-6368-2E4A-756E6F644A02}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\FileSystem]
@="{217FC9C0-3AEA-1069-A2DB-08002B30309D}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\CDF]
@="{67EA19A0-CCEF-11d0-8024-00C04FD75D13}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\MyDocuments]
@="{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\WinZip]
@="{E0D79304-84BE-11CE-9641-444553540000}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\DragDropHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\DragDropHandlers\WinZip]
@="{E0D79305-84BE-11CE-9641-444553540000}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ExtShellFolderViews]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ExtShellFolderViews\{5984FFE0-28D4-11CF-AE66-08002B2E1262}]
"PersistMoniker"=hex(2):66,69,6c,65,3a,2f,2f,43,3a,5c,57,49,4e,44,4f,57,53,5c,\
77,65,62,5c,66,6f,6c,64,65,72,2e,68,74,74,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\ACDBrowse]
@="Browse with ACDSee"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\ACDBrowse\command]
@="\"C:\\Program Files\\ACD Systems\\ACDSee\\6.0\\ACDSee6.exe\" \"%1\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec]
"NoActivateHandler"=""
@="[FindFolder(\"%l\", %I)]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\command]
@="c:\\windows\\Explorer.exe"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\MSDos]
@="&DOS Window"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\MSDos\Command]
@="COMMAND.COM"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\DefaultIcon]
@="c:\\windows\\SYSTEM\\shell32.dll,3"

================================================================

I am really at a loss with this problem


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't see the New menu entry. Something has gone wrong with your merging of that text file. I'll repost it below. Using it may cause you to lose some entries in the menu, but they can all be put back in your application's options or by reinstalling the applications.

Note that the last line is not in your registry.

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory]
@="File Folder"
"EditFlags"=hex:d2,01,00,00
"AlwaysShowExt"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec]
"NoActivateHandler"=""
@="[FindFolder(\"%l\", %I)]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\command]
@="c:\\windows\\Explorer.exe"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\MSDos]
@="&DOS Window"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\MSDos\Command]
@="COMMAND.COM"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Open in FileSnoop]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Open in FileSnoop\command]
@="C:\\Program Files\\PC Magazine Utilities\\FileSnoop\\FileSnoop.exe \"%L\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\DefaultIcon]
@="c:\\windows\\SYSTEM\\shell32.dll,3"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\FileSystem]
@="{217FC9C0-3AEA-1069-A2DB-08002B30309D}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\CDF]
@="{67EA19A0-CCEF-11d0-8024-00C04FD75D13}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\MyDocuments]
@="{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ExtShellFolderViews]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ExtShellFolderViews\{5984FFE0-28D4-11CF-AE66-08002B2E1262}]
"PersistMoniker"=hex(2):66,69,6c,65,3a,2f,2f,43,3a,5c,57,49,4e,44,4f,57,53,5c,\
77,65,62,5c,66,6f,6c,64,65,72,2e,68,74,74,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\WinZip]
@="{E0D79300-84BE-11CE-9641-444553540000}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\QuickFinderMenu]
@="{C0E10002-0028-0001-C0E1-C0E1C0E1C0E1}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\DragDropHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\DragDropHandlers\WinZip]
@="{E0D79301-84BE-11CE-9641-444553540000}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\QuickFinderPage]
@="{C0E10002-0028-0001-C0E1-C0E1C0E1C0E1}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\New]
@="{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}"


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok I've merged it into the registry ok and rebooted

still no joy

I'm stuck :-(


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is the same branch after the merge I'll highlight where the ContextMenuHandler bit is

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory]
@="File Folder"
"EditFlags"=hex:d2,01,00,00
"AlwaysShowExt"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

****************************************************************

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\NvCplDesktopContext]
@="{A70C977A-BF00-412C-90B7-034C51DA2439}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\00nView]
@="{1E9B04FB-F9E5-4718-997B-B8DA88302A48}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\New]
@="{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}"

****************************************************************

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\NSFTPCH]
@="{49707377-6974-6368-2E4A-756E6F644A02}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\FileSystem]
@="{217FC9C0-3AEA-1069-A2DB-08002B30309D}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\CDF]
@="{67EA19A0-CCEF-11d0-8024-00C04FD75D13}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\CopyHookHandlers\MyDocuments]
@="{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\WinZip]
@="{E0D79300-84BE-11CE-9641-444553540000}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\QuickFinderMenu]
@="{C0E10002-0028-0001-C0E1-C0E1C0E1C0E1}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\DragDropHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\DragDropHandlers\WinZip]
@="{E0D79301-84BE-11CE-9641-444553540000}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ExtShellFolderViews]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\ExtShellFolderViews\{5984FFE0-28D4-11CF-AE66-08002B2E1262}]
"PersistMoniker"=hex(2):66,69,6c,65,3a,2f,2f,43,3a,5c,57,49,4e,44,4f,57,53,5c,\
77,65,62,5c,66,6f,6c,64,65,72,2e,68,74,74,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\QuickFinderPage]
@="{C0E10002-0028-0001-C0E1-C0E1C0E1C0E1}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\ACDBrowse]
@="Browse with ACDSee"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\ACDBrowse\command]
@="\"C:\\Program Files\\ACD Systems\\ACDSee\\6.0\\ACDSee6.exe\" \"%1\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec]
"NoActivateHandler"=""
@="[FindFolder(\"%l\", %I)]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\find\command]
@="c:\\windows\\Explorer.exe"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\MSDos]
@="&DOS Window"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\MSDos\Command]
@="COMMAND.COM"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Open in FileSnoop]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell\Open in FileSnoop\command]
@="C:\\Program Files\\PC Magazine Utilities\\FileSnoop\\FileSnoop.exe \"%L\""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\DefaultIcon]
@="c:\\windows\\SYSTEM\\shell32.dll,3"

Can you see anything else that could be causing this?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Looks like you got a copy of the unedited one that still includes Rollin' Rog's FileSnoop entry. You can delete that one if you want.

I don't see anything in particular, but you could try exporting the whole key and merging the new one to get rid of everything there and replacing with the new key. Just keep the old one in case you need it.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for coming back to me Elvandil

Do you mean Back up the HKCR /directory entries, and then delete the whole branch and re merge the key you supplied?

Jon


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, that's what I had in mind.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Elvandil sorry to take so long to get back to you, my Fiancee decided she wanted to play Need for speed Online.

Ok I've deleted the whole branch and remerged the new one, still no change but I have lost some right click functionality, nothing major though, just some stuff related to my graphics card

this gets more confusing 

Jon


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If no change, you may as well return your exported reg file so that your other options come back.

Did you check for the presence of that CLSID (D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719)?

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}

If you don't have it, this is it:
------------------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}]
@="Microsoft New Object Service"
"flags"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}\InProcServer32]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,53,00,48,00,\
45,00,4c,00,4c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,44,00,4c,00,4c,00,00,00
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ahaa!! I think you may have solved it

What I have in that branch at the moment is the following

==============================================
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}]
@="Microsoft New Object Service"
"flags"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\SHELL32.DLL"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

=========================================================

Do you think this could be it? , I thought I'd better check before I merge yours in.

Jon


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not sure. Still save that branch so that you can return it if needed. I know it may seem ridiculous at times, especially when saving what may be a defective key, but I have learned the hard way .

Let me know how it works and whether you need to reboot. They certainly are different. Your server key is empty. Do you use a reg cleaner?


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok I tried merging yours into the registry and the entry hasn't changed, even after a reboot, in the \InProcServer entry the default value is still "C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\SHELL32.DLL" I'm now going to delete the Full key and insert the one you gave me.

I only started using a reg cleaner after this problem occured, hoping that it might help.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Having done that the entries have now changed to

===================================================

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}]
@="Microsoft New Object Service"
"flags"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719}\InProcServer32]
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

==========================================================

now the default value for \InProcServer is (value not set)

should I risk deleting the D969....etc key. rebooting and then merge yours in


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Strange that it didn't change. Let us know. Good luck.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Right I've deleted the key and rebooted, checked to see that the key had in fact gone, merged in the section that you supplied and the default value for /InProcServer is still (value not set). I then rebooted again and checked the entry and it still is reading value not set. How about merging it into the registry in safe mode?, failing that I could always manually type in the hex code.(groan!!) what do you think?

Thank you for your patience with this annoying problem.

Jon


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought I'd solved it I changed the Default Value to C:\Windows\System\Shell32.dll using single \ instead of \\ inserted it rebooted and still no New option in the explorer file menu or on right-click menus. I'm still stuck

Jon.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Its OK I've decide to reformat and re install, still, I wonder what caused it,

anyway thank you Elvandil for all your help and of course dr20 for your input as well

all the best Jon.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are you sure? I'd be willing to investigate a little further. I have several (6 or 8) "tweaking" programs installed. I'd be willing to investigate how they disable the New menu to see where that leads us if you'd like.

The main thing you lose with the New menu is an easy way to create folders. You can do that from a command line and the "Command Prompt Here" context add-on if that would help while we look.

Of course, a fresh installation is, well, refreshing and clean. But if you have a lot installed and customized....


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

No its not too bad I was having some other probs as well with it but thanks anyway Elvandil I be sure and check back with any other problems I get and anyway what with 1 98se and 1 xp pro box at home and 2 98se and 2 xp pro boxes with problems at work I'm sure I'll be back on the forum very soon  but Thanks again see you soon

Jon.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Good luck and see you soon (That was not meant as a curse ).


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

lol

Thanks Elvandil


----------



## Trilo (Jul 26, 2004)

Howdy all

Probably my first and last post here as I joined to share my experience with y'all -

I had the same problem...I created the reg keys that were missing...when I put the string D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719 in and it didn't work worth a darn...it seems the brackets {D969A300-E7FF-11d0-A93B-00A0C90F2719} are needed....I put in the brackets with the string and it worked as advertised...good luck


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi everyone the old missing new command in right-click context menu and explorer file menu option has returned on my Windows 98SE system... (Twilight Zone music plays in background)...  .

I've tracked it down finally. I've just downloaded the latest Nvidia Graphics Drivers from Nvidia.com. To install these drivers you have to fully uninstall the old graphics drivers from Start>Settings>Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs.

Ok did that and Lo and Behold the "New" options disappear from the right click and explorer file menu entries.

The registry entries seem to be ok. . so I am now totally lost please help anyone I don't want to do another full reformat and re-install if possible.

Oh by the way the new drivers work great version 61.76 for all Windows

Jon.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Amazing.







Maybe you should let NVidia know about that. Maybe they have a forum on their site where others in your boat have found a solution to this.

Next time I boot into 98, I'll retrieve the reg values. We'll try to make 'em stick, even if we need to right a startup script to replace them every time you boot.

In the meantime, you could try a coule of these programs. They give you editing ability over the context menu to some degree. You could see if temporarily disabling the NVidia add-ons have any effect on the problem. You probably don't really need NVidia context menu entries anyway unless you make frequent settings changes that are inconvenient to do from Display Settings.

Context Edit (specifically for context entries that apply to particular or all file types--possibly not much use in this case, but a useful tool to keep those multiplying entries under control):
ftp://ftp.sac.sk/pub/sac/utilfile/cnxtedit.zip

Shell Extension Viewer (probably the one you will use. Allows full control over all shell add-ons):
http://freehost14.websamba.com/nirsoft/utils/shexview.zip


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Elvandil,

Thanks for coming back to me on this problem.

I've had a look around the Nvidia sites they dont have any forums or any tech support for that matter.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Quote From NVidia's FAQ section:

Where can I get hardware support for my NVIDIA-based graphics card?

NVIDIA provides superior 3D graphics processors to the computer industry's leading add-in card manufacturers and PC OEMs. Since we do not sell any products directly to end-users we do not have staff dedicated to end-user technical support. If you are having a problem with any NVIDIA-based product, please contact either the PC or board manufacturer of your product, or the retailer where you purchased the product.
----------------------------------------------------------------
I've been to propellerhead.co.uk thay handle tech support for the Sparkle G-Force FX5200 card in the UK and have told them about this, so far they haven't replied.

I'll try out those links and see if I can figure out what's happening and let you know

Jon.


----------



## Beschutzer (Aug 8, 2004)

I installed the new Nvidia drivers but uninstalled them soon after a crash occurred when I ran a game emulator and went back to the 56.64 drivers.
I also have no "new" option in my right-click context menu but I do have the explorer file menu "new" option. I am also running 98SE
I couldn't tell for certain at the time what had caused this but after reading these posts I realize it must have been the driver install. 
so I just wanted to say thanks to edjon2000 for shedding some light on this problem and thanks in advance to anyone who might be able to fix it since I could really do without a reformat.
as I haven't applied any of the afore-posted fix attempts where would you recommend I start (and hopefully finish)??


----------



## Beschutzer (Aug 8, 2004)

"I also have no "new" option in my right-click context menu but I do have the explorer file menu "new" option"

actually I AM missing the "new" option in WINDOWS explorer just like edjon2000

the "new" option I still have is in INTERNET explorer.

only way I can create a new folder is by using Winzip    
hope someone can direct me to a fix for this


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Beschutzer

I gave up on the problem and installed Windows 2000 pro because I heard its stable and you don't get any annoying problems like you do with Windows 98SE (sigh---I like W98---- great for the old games that are based on DOS)

I did get in touch with Sparkle FX5200 support, and they are aware of the problem unfortunately they haven't come up with a fix yet,

Anyway I'll update my sig for now and keep an eye on this thread.

I would try checking in your registry to see if the {d969... entries are there, if they are, then you have exactly the same problem as me.

Please could you post your Computer Specs here to help the (far more knowledgeable folks than me) Tech Guy Experts check it out and, hopefully we can come up with a fix for this between us


----------



## Ninquenor (Aug 29, 2004)

Same problem, but the NEWFIX zip worked for me. 

I recently uninstalled the 61.76 Nvidia drivers and reinstalled an older version to resolve some problems I was having. Little did I know it would take some stuff with it! Geesh.

But yeah, importing that key worked perfectly. I now have my New option back when I right click. 

Weird thing is, before the fix I had NO Directory entry whatsoever (in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT). Now I've just got the one entry, New!

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT->Directory->Background->shellex->ContextMenuHandlers->new

That's it. So uhh, Nvidia, what ELSE is missing?

Time to email my graphics card driver developer....

Take care, and thanks a ton for the help.


----------



## bewilderdave (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi I had this problem aswell after installing new Nvidia drivers.

Im just a novice so I ran defrag, system file checker, scandisk and every other tool I could find provided on 98se. Not sure how but it got me the new command back and I'm still running the new drivers.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi 

I hope that you can come up with a fix to this annoying problem.

I've now updated this system to windows XP pro and there are no similar problems when uninstalling Nvidia drivers but it would be interesting to find out the cause

all the best,

Jon.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

I don't know where you are with the manual registry editing, but check this thread
http://forums.techguy.org/t262501&highlight=reg+fix.html
it has a link to a reg fix that worked for the thread starter. I'd probably go back to the registry before you started editing it if you wanted to try this.
I don't know whether it's a similar one to the one you've tried.


----------



## Beschutzer (Aug 8, 2004)

thx Ninquenor and everyone, NEWFIX worked.

"So uhh, Nvidia, what ELSE is missing?"

yea, that's what I'd like to know!!
pretty scary when something gets ripped out of your registry like that!!

once again, thx a million all!


----------

